# [Chinese NR]5.31s 3x3 Official Single And Reconstruction



## Jiayu (Mar 20, 2017)

U' R2 B2 U F2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 B' D F' D' U2 B' F2

z x'// Inspection
L U R2' D' R// Cross
U' R U2' R' U R U' R'// First Pair
L' U L U' L U L'// Second Pair
U R' U R// Third Pair
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R'// Last Pair
U' R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U// LL

View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 20, 2017)

Spectacular solve, really nice to watch as well. Great job.


----------

